# recipes for melt and pour soap base?



## newgirl (Oct 19, 2010)

perhaps this has been asked before.  i've searched and searched and come up with nothing.  starting to think it may be an industry secret, or too difficult/dangerous to make in one's home?  i'm looking into making the actual soap base itself that can be melted and poured.  it must be possible no?


----------



## cwarren (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.brambleberry.com/Bases-Melt-Pour--C151.aspx


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 19, 2010)

I think she meant the actual recipe to MAKE the base.
Its something I've googled myself... with no sucess.
I think cause manufacturing plants can get the ingredients in bulk its financially viable but I've read by time u get all the ingredients needed to make it its cheaper to buy it already made.

Disregard my post if I misunderstood your Q.....


----------



## newgirl (Oct 19, 2010)

ok so it would be too expensive then.  i wrote to bramble berry and they said it's a very refined chemistry that is VERY difficult to make.  but surely there must be a resource for it somewhere.  hoping more chime in


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

You can find more info on how to make it here. http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html
Be aware that it will not melt as well as bought MP.


----------



## newgirl (Oct 19, 2010)

but if it doesn't melt down as well.. how do you make it to?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

newgirl said:
			
		

> but if it doesn't melt down as well.. how do you make it to?


You can melt it once; MAYBE twice at the most. It just doesn't melt as easy as a MP base. It's best to add your color, scent etc..while it's still in the liquid stage right after it's made. This type of soap will not be clear either. It's more of a amber color, which might interefere if you're after a particular color.


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Jan 8, 2011)

I find these to be useful...usually you want to search "basic soap recipe." the term "basic soap" implies that you make it without any scent or essential oils and with little or no color. You blend them up, pour it all into a mold, insulate it, then let it cure for a few weeks. when its all ready, cut up, blend with scents, color, natural ingredients, etc. and mold them...gift them!
http://www.eaudrey.com/basic2.htm


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Jan 8, 2011)

here's another...

http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/17779/1067/2


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Jan 8, 2011)

and another...

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_cpsoap_3.html


----------



## cwarren (Jan 8, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> You can find more info on how to make it here. http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html
> Be aware that it will not melt as well as bought MP.



I did searching today this is the best


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Jan 8, 2011)

here's a great instructional page for the hand-milled process which is what you are refering to I assume when you say melt and pour soap recipes...which I prefer...fixes all issues...
http://www.standeyo.com/News_Files/Soap/Hand_Milled_Soaps.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

sweetorangeblossum said:
			
		

> here's a great instructional page for the hand-milled process which is what you are refering to I assume when you say melt and pour soap recipes...which I prefer...fixes all issues...
> http://www.standeyo.com/News_Files/Soap/Hand_Milled_Soaps.html




thank you!!!


----------



## lsg (Feb 24, 2012)

newgirl said:
			
		

> perhaps this has been asked before.  i've searched and searched and come up with nothing.  starting to think it may be an industry secret, or too difficult/dangerous to make in one's home?  i'm looking into making the actual soap base itself that can be melted and poured.  it must be possible no?


Yes, you can make melt & pour base yourself.  Kayla Fioravanti has a book out called How To Make Melt & Pour Soap Base From Scratch.
I bought the book, but haven't gotten around to making a batch yet.  The recipes take some special ingredients sold at essentialwholsale.com


----------



## lsg (Feb 24, 2012)

I did read the posts along with the title of the thread (recipes for melt and pour soap base?)  The OP appeared to be  asking for recipes for melt & pour bases, not clear, glycerine soap.  The ingredients and results are different.  Most of the recipes in the book I mentioned do not require ethanol  or Everclear.  Neither are they grated and melted regular cp soap bases.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

i should be ready for orders in a couple of weeks.  8)


----------



## soap1daze (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently saw a blog post where someone claims they found an all natural recipe to make melt and pour base.  I realize all natural is a relative term and not an absolute.  So my question is have you seen an "all natural recipe for melt and pour base" on the web?  My searching capabilities are a challenge!   TU


----------



## lsg (Mar 28, 2014)

Glycerin is used as a solvet. I made that recipe and it worked.  There is a thread with the recipe on this forum.


----------

